# new PICS...99 sentraGXE LE



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

before...

























theNEW...































































^ need to do some welding or somthing to install seats... but thats my new shit


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

take those 2 breather filters off and replace it with the stock hose. that filter is letting un measured air and throwing off the A/F ratio.








pull your pants up :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Coming along nice bro! Keep up the good work.


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> take those 2 breather filters off and replace it with the stock hose. that filter is letting un measured air and throwing off the A/F ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that right... thanks... didnt know that..

and my belt hangs off................ my shorts are on... bro


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Like the wheels.....what are the next plans.........other than the seats and taking off the breather filters.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice. love the rims. =)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love that filter...you know the part number by chance?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks for the comps.... 

going for hotshot header...
JWT cams, ecu..
pulley

and as far as the K&N part NUMBER... E-1009
the only thing with that one is that it has a 3 1/4" outlet... was too big for my 3" adapter, i got pissed cuz i could have sworn it was gonna work... but i got creative and cut the rubber outlet of my old cone filter, made it get inside of the K&N's outlet... and then sliped ontoo my adapter for a tight fit... i'll try to get pics to help explain...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well it looks mean with that nice ass filter....was it about $50?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well it looks mean with that nice ass filter....was it about $50?


I have that same filter for the Cobra MAF when I run it as a warm air setup, I think I paid about $62 for it from Auto Zone...


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

yup... was around 62


well worth it!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SENTRAdriver_06 said:


>


well whadoya kno, the 99 GA16 also has that shitty little purge valve as well. Sorry, something I noticed since I just tore mine off upon installing my thermo spacers and new intake manifold.

BTW, it's the thing on the top right (left in the picture) of the intake manifold, in case you have no idea what I'm babbling about.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

I just noticed your springs are green are those Tein springs?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> I just noticed your springs are green are those Tein springs?


yea they are Tein... s techs


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SENTRAdriver_06 said:


> yea they are Tein... s techs


looking good ! you coming to the SERCA Convention in Austin ? :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

really like it, but I would have gone with a little thicker tires.


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> looking good ! you coming to the SERCA Convention in Austin ? :thumbup:


when is it?? never been to a SERCA Conv


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm..ive got ther same springs and my car looks more dropped than yours...weird...


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> hmm..ive got ther same springs and my car looks more dropped than yours...weird...


i believe you have 17's???? i got 16s... maybe thats it...

quick question... the front springs..... the part of the spring with the tighter coil should be at top, correct??


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive got B13 SER wheels on for now and shes slammed on em


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hmm
i donno the answer, i had the shop install the springs


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nice B14, keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

looking good, when i went home I was so busy..well hook up when i go down again... :thumbup:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice ride. How much did the seats run you? Ebay? I really like them.


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Nice ride. How much did the seats run you? Ebay? I really like them.


yea ebay unfortunatly... but what ever works right... 390 shipped for the pair and i just got my nismo harnesses yesterday... just waiting on the brackets

_already installed the harnesses on stock seats... lol couldnt help it_


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SENTRAdriver_06 said:


> i believe you have 17's???? i got 16s... maybe thats it...
> 
> quick question... the front springs..... the part of the spring with the tighter coil should be at top, correct??


sorry didnt see this post earlier it was from april 1-3


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> sorry didnt see this post earlier it was from april 1-3


oh thats tight.... how was it..

i couldnt have any way cuz i got this weekend off for Hot IMport Daze in Houston april 9th..... anyone else going??


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

updated pics on my cardomain site!! check em...

camera was being gay so i took the pics with my phone...

but went to best buy afterward to pickup my new badass nikon... smooth

http://www.cardomain.com/id/zerosix


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

did you do something to the springs? because it looks a whole lot lower now then in the other pictures


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

no... i think it is because in the other pics i had a jack under the car...


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

hei.. 
y that GA have two handle for trotle control? There are eletronic trottle control? 

mine 95 sentra have only one.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

fanl said:


> hei..
> y that GA have two handle for trotle control? There are eletronic trottle control?
> 
> mine 95 sentra have only one.


Its cruise control.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Its cruise control.


oh thz ! i didnt think on that !!


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

ha yea its cruise control (thanks for answering that)

a guy here was checking out my car one night and freaked out about that also... WHAT you have two cables! ha... 

i just got word i could be sponsered by a company and get in the HotIMportNight show.... we'll see what happens


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

*tinted window!!*

I finally got teh windows tinted... 35%front/5% rear

pics soon... tomarow probably


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

welll looks like my ride is now sponsored by Blaupunkt and decalkits.com!!

nothing tooo big but its a start right! i'll get pics soon up 

... guess who turned 21 one today!


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

*update on pics..*

with my camera phone...














































you can see where another truck hit me at a stop light... hit and run...and my new limo tint...


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

What kind of rails and sliders are you using for the seats? Ebay? I like them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

needs some new corners.. those corners dont compliment your headlights properly


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SENTRAdriver_06 said:


> yea ebay unfortunatly... but what ever works right... 390 shipped for the pair and i just got my nismo harnesses yesterday... just waiting on the brackets
> 
> _already installed the harnesses on stock seats... lol couldnt help it_



Not a good idea to have harnesses installed on a seat. In fact, if you ever get in a bad wreck those alone may kill you. You need a 90 degree angle off of your shoulders back to a roll bar preferably to make it safe.


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

why is there a gap between the back fender and the tire in the first big picture but in the second picture there isnt a gap at all?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh.. He lowered it?


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

the seats came with some sliders... i had to order the ebay brakets to mount em... still the measurements were little off... either redrilling or weld alittle extra on the brakets... 

and in the pics... the yard has a slight incline... soim guessing thats why one side is higher than the other...


----------

